# Just need to pick your brains please..



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

To start..I had a hysterectomy about 2 weeks ago...I just discovered I have to have some preventative chemo. I have turned my thoughts to making myself some awesome chemo caps for the summer, I'll be starting the end of March first of April. Since it will be hot, I'm thinking cotton, cotton linen or silk blend would be a good fiber to use. I am open for any other suggestions on this.

I'm also looking for some sassy patterns for these awesome caps.

Cant wait to hear your suggestions and ideas..thanks in advance..

Dianna


----------



## PattiP65 (Nov 22, 2012)

So sorry to hear you have to have chemo. There is a Chemo Cap group on Ravelry. They have some awesome patterns and suggestions for yarns and sizing. Check them out for some ideas as to what would suit you best. And Good Luck.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

So sorry to hear you need chemo. I would say stick to natural fibres, cotton, cotton bamboo etc. I do hope all will be well for you soon, gentle hugs xxx


----------



## dsteggs (Jun 15, 2011)

Dianna, As a Breast Cancer survivor I wish you the best. Try this web site for cute hat patterns. http://www.knittychick.com/chemo_hats_caps.htm


----------



## parrexcellence (Dec 15, 2013)

I made a few of those chemo caps too--I think the pattern (free on Ravelry) is called 'swirl'. They're not hard to do; on circulars and then dpn's.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

PattiP65 said:


> So sorry to hear you have to have chemo. There is a Chemo Cap group on Ravelry. They have some awesome patterns and suggestions for yarns and sizing. Check them out for some ideas as to what would suit you best. And Good Luck.


Went there this morning...just a bit over whelming, so I thought Id reach out also to my KP family also.. :wink:


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> So sorry to hear you need chemo. I would say stick to natural fibres, cotton, cotton bamboo etc. I do hope all will be well for you soon, gentle hugs xxx


Thanks Pat..I forgot about bamboo. Have you ever worked with it? Someone told me it stretches out of shape..


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

I've used it for contrasts on the bears but I use a very small needle size to keep it tight. But it does knit up nice


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

dsteggs said:


> Dianna, As a Breast Cancer survivor I wish you the best. Try this web site for cute hat patterns. http://www.knittychick.com/chemo_hats_caps.htm


Thanks...believe it or not, I am a breast cancer survivor also...about 27 years ago..I was very young..but I didn't need chemo then...


----------



## dsteggs (Jun 15, 2011)

also go to http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/patterns.htm


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> I've used it for contrasts on the bears but I use a very small needle size to keep it tight. But it does knit up nice


Thanks dear...as always hugs back to you!!


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

A friend of mine who went through the chemo, said that even in summer, she lost a lot of heat - and wanted warmer hats to wear.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> Thanks...believe it or not, I am a breast cancer survivor also...about 27 years ago..I was very young..but I didn't need chemo then...


I hope you don't have to have chemo and that all will turn out ok for you.

I'm a 16 year BC survivor as of the end of January. I did need chemo, and lost all my hair. I used caps during the day for work and slept in caps at night. The head gets really cold with no hair. Don't know how bald guys handle it in the winter.

I used mostly soft cotton or wool caps. During the day while I still worked, my caps had more pouf on them around the brim and I would add an embelishment or brooch on the temple to give it some pizzazz.

When you knit them, just make the brim super long so you can roll it up or fold it up to give volume.

Since the head is really tender during this time, whatever you knit, you may want to use a soft cotton headliner under the cap. This will be soft and will give extra volume to the head with no hair.

http://www.tlcdirect.org/Padded-Cotton-Hat-Liner.html


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> A friend of mine who went through the chemo, said that even in summer, she lost a lot of heat - and wanted warmer hats to wear.


This is a thought...maybe a baby alpaca or even alpaca would work also. Light but warm..


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

gmcmullen said:


> I hope you don't have to have chemo and that all will turn out ok for you.
> 
> I'm a 16 year BC survivor as of the end of January. I did need chemo, and lost all my hair. I used caps during the day for work and slept in caps at night. The head gets really cold with no hair. Don't know how bald guys handle it in the winter.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on this...sounds awesome...


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a friend that is starting chemo tomorrow. I made her many hats during the last round in 2003. This year I made her another "bunch" for Christmas. She has all colors now.I will include you in my prayers. God Bless


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, that TLCDirect site has pretty much anything you could possibly need. Good luck to you Nanaof3!!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

ParkerEliz said:


> Wow, that TLCDirect site has pretty much anything you could possibly need. Good luck to you Nanaof3!!


 I totally agree!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I was one of the lucky ones and did not need chemo and hopefully you won't either. There have been a lot of good information posted here that should get you what you are looking for. My mother crochets these hats by the dozen, really! To date she has done over 3000 hats! More power to her!

Looking forward to seeing what you come up with! And my best to you in the healing department!


----------



## AlanaBlakely (Sep 8, 2013)

(((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))) Sorry that you have to go through this. Stay strong and try to think positive. I can't help with the caps as I am cheap and don't buy expensive yarn or know much about the other fibers.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm a 16 year breast cancer survivor. I had chemo in March & April and I was living in New Jersey. I was amazed at how cold I was once I lost my hair. I wore a wig at work, but it came off the minute I got home.

Any soft yarn will work, and I purchased some cotton knit (like t-shirt fabric) hats to wear at night. I got them online at the American Cancer Society's TLC site.

http://www.tlcdirect.org/

You might also find them at a local wig store, especially if the store is associated with the Look Good, Feel Better organization.

Best of luck with your treatments, and take good care of yourself.


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

Don't have pattern but wanted to wish you the best and let you know I will pray for you as you go through the treatment.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

jjschue said:


> Don't have pattern but wanted to wish you the best and let you know I will pray for you as you go through the treatment.


Thanks to you..


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

diamondbelle said:


> I'm a 16 year breast cancer survivor. I had chemo in March & April and I was living in New Jersey. I was amazed at how cold I was once I lost my hair. I wore a wig at work, but it came off the minute I got home.
> 
> Any soft yarn will work, and I purchased some cotton knit (like t-shirt fabric) hats to wear at night. I got them online at the American Cancer Society's TLC site.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I made this one last summer, it is crochet. I used cotton.

http://www.creativepartnersllc.com/Pattern-BucketHat.html



nanaof3 said:


> To start..I had a hysterectomy about 2 weeks ago...I just discovered I have to have some preventative chemo. I have turned my thoughts to making myself some awesome chemo caps for the summer, I'll be starting the end of March first of April. Since it will be hot, I'm thinking cotton, cotton linen or silk blend would be a good fiber to use. I am open for any other suggestions on this.
> 
> I'm also looking for some sassy patterns for these awesome caps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Since you live in a cold climate, you might need some warm hats to begin with. 

I send you the very best wishes possible.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> Since you live in a cold climate, you might need some warm hats to begin with.
> 
> I send you the very best wishes possible.
> 
> Thanks, I have taken that into account here in Michigan it doesn't get warm until the end of May first of June.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Keeping you in my prayers. Check out Knots of Love website. There are some lovely patterns there.


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Bamboo is nice and soft. Maybe use a blend if you're worried about it stretching.


----------



## CanadianAngel (May 12, 2011)

Patti;

I pray you will have the best of success.


----------



## Jackie Woosley (Nov 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear that you are going thru this. Maybe some of your KP friends would make one. I would for one


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

lawrencji said:


> Bamboo is nice and soft. Maybe use a blend if you're worried about it stretching.


Good idea..


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

paljoey46 said:


> Keeping you in my prayers. Check out Knots of Love website. There are some lovely patterns there.[/quot
> 
> Ill do just that...thanks


----------



## Donna1 (Jan 26, 2013)

Also a cancer survivor (2yrs) my thoughts and prayers are with you...I wore wigs - scarfs and also many chemo hats...God Bless..


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Donna1 said:


> Also a cancer survivor (2yrs) my thoughts and prayers are with you...I wore wigs - scarfs and also many chemo hats...God Bless..


Thanks and God bless you..


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Sending prayers that the chemo is completely successful, that the side effects are minimal and that you get through it quickly and smoothly! Hugs to you Dianna.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I am sorry you are going through this. I will be sending prayers for your full recovery!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I agree with all the suggestions made, but just want to wish you a speedy recovery and send you a big hug. Xxxxx


----------



## purbabe (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi! As a cancer survivor I want to wish you all the luck. Find support in friends and family. I was so blessed to have that during my chemo days. 
In answer to your question, as a sewer for 30+ years I got involved with a group of ladies that were so very creative. First of all they took T-shirts (Large ones worked better). I cut off the sleeves on the t-shirts I had. You can choose any color. Used T-shirts worked so much better than brand new. I think it was because they had been softened so much. OK. The part of the sleeve that was cut off at the shoulder has to be sewn. When sewing this up make it curve a little to fit your skull. That is what we called these, "Skull Caps." Now go find a silk scarf, a cotton scarf. Any kind of scarf you have. You can also purchase fabric but the "square scarf" worked so well. That's not to say I didn't use purchased fabric. Fold this scarf into a triangle and cut it on that seam. This will get you 2 triangular scarves. Now the center of the skull cap is found by matching the seam where it was sewn, folding it and putting a pin in that spot then matching that pin with the seam of the skull cap. Very hard to picture but want you want to do is match the center of the skull cap with the center of 1 of the triangles. Pin this to the skull cap so that 4 inches are left in the back. Let the tails of the triangle be sewn to the end and these can be tied in back. You can use any color you want. I liked the tails long. It made me feel like I had long hair. LOL To use the rest of the T-shirt just cut out something like a half circle only a little longer for hem but your seams are on the side of the hat and not front to back as you would feel that seam in the front of your forehead. I can't tell you how much I liked these scarves and everyone of us in the group wore them. We were like a fashion show. The colors and different lengths of the tails. Good luck!!


----------



## purbabe (Jul 15, 2011)

Also I crocheted a hat, any hat but once it's made where the brim is do a ch 6 count over 3 sts and make dc in next 3 sts. Then do chain 3 and 3 dcs in next 3 sts. Do this to end and finish off. No go get a scarf. The long scarves that are so easy to find. Now weave this scarf in and out of the ch3 spaces. This scarf can then be tied on the side, the back or where ever you want to tie it. If you're in summer though this could be hot. I found wigs to be very hot too but if I was going some place special I wore one but soon as I got home, off it came and my trusty skull cap went back on.


----------



## Jenise D (Feb 22, 2013)

Sending hugs from Arizona and a former Michigander.


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

so sorry to hear about what you're going through . . . this group is SO supportive, we'll all be in the fight with you!!! and i'm sure whatever caps you make will be wonderful and make a statement!! prayers are being lifted up for you and your family . . .


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

My thoughs and prayers are with you during this time. I must say your post sounds very upbeat! Good luck in your search and God bless!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your cancer. I didn't mind losing my hair during chemo, but my head sure did get cold! Chemo hats are warm and great!


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I made some for a friend and myself with a yarn from Elann.com called Esprit I think. It is mostly cotton with some elastic. Light weight. They have a number of patterns on their website for chemo caps using it. My friend really liked them. The only thing I found was that the hats ran a little small so I would add some extra stitches and rows to increase size.
i wish you well with your treatment!


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

this was posted the other day...search for Chemo cap in Ice Smooth fur yarn.
Good luck with your treatment


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

Any cap pattern you like will work, but be sure to use a soft yarn, The extra soft cottons seem to work the best and feel the best.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry to hear that you need chemo. My prayers and thoughts will be with you


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

My prayers and hugs are coming to you. I have made plenty of chemo caps for my church and local C center. All of my readings and findings are to stick to cotton type yarns, wools of all varieties get itchy. But I do have an alternative type covering.

http://www.thinkingknitter.com/DoRagPattern.pdf

One lady said she had a chemo cap that was with a stockinet stitch. She turned it inside out and slept with the knit side toward her head instead of the bumpy purl side. Trying to make it more comfortable for you.


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

I've made a bunch of chemo caps. I think "I Love This Cotton" from Hobby Lobby is the softest cotton, is inexpensive, and comes lots of pretty colors. For hot weather, Caron's "Spa" is part bamboo and has a slight sheen that is pretty. I'm not sure how stretchy it it, so I would make a ribbed edging and/or weave some elastic thread in the edge.

God bless you during this time.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i just looked at the site "Knittychick" suggested by Donna
Steggs....these are the best chemo hats that i have ever seen.
Blessings


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

From another breast cancer survivor (11 years now!) who just had another recent "scare" (whew!!!), I will be thinking of & praying for you. I have no advice about knitting the caps but what a wonderful attitude you have to want to start knitting them for yourself! Keep up that positive attitude! And know we are all thinking of you, Nanaof3 (I am a Nana of 4!)


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

pommom2 said:


> I made some for a friend and myself with a yarn from Elann.com called Esprit I think. It is mostly cotton with some elastic. Light weight. They have a number of patterns on their website for chemo caps using it. My friend really liked them. The only thing I found was that the hats ran a little small so I would add some extra stitches and rows to increase size.
> i wish you well with your treatment!


Thanks...I
I'll check that out :thumbup:


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

nanaof3 said:


> Thanks Pat..I forgot about bamboo. Have you ever worked with it? Someone told me it stretches out of shape..


Cotton will, too. That's okay. Just make a bunch of hats. They return to shape in the laundry. Wish you the best!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear about the need for chemo. But from your talk I can see you are possitive, good!! (I read awesome not awful). Prayers and good thoughts for the best outcome and hope to see picies of the "sassy" hats.
Hugs,
Hannet


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I am so sorry that you are going through this. I have not, so my experience is limited, but my cousin lost her hair and she said she had to sleep in turbans at night because her head got cold. I am sure you will find some wonderful patterns but do check the properties of the yarns you use because bamboo does stretch (usually springs back to normal shape after washing) and cotton and linen have very little stretch. Maybe a cotton/wool combination. Or a wool/silk. If you have a local yarn shop, they might be able to guide you in an appropriate yarn selection. I hope you make bright, cheerful, cute hats to lift your spirits whenever you put them on. God Bless.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm wishing you all the warmest wishes. You have many friends here who will be thinking of you. Do not forget about some of the scarves that around some of them are so pretty and you can wear them in so many different ways. You can even wear the cotton headliner under it. I know this is a knitting and crocheting site but we do have to leave a few more doors open to. Best Wishes.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

annhkmiller said:


> My prayers and hugs are coming to you. I have made plenty of chemo caps for my church and local C center. All of my readings and findings are to stick to cotton type yarns, wools of all varieties get itchy. But I do have an alternative type covering.
> 
> http://www.thinkingknitter.com/DoRagPattern.pdf
> 
> One lady said she had a chemo cap that was with a stockinet stitch. She turned it inside out and slept with the knit side toward her head instead of the bumpy purl side. Trying to make it more comfortable for you.


What a cute chemo hat. This would be so cute in a lot of colors.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Woefkins said:


> So sorry to hear about the need for chemo. But from your talk I can see you are possitive, good!! (I read awesome not awful). Prayers and good thoughts for the best outcome and hope to see picies of the "sassy" hats.
> Hugs,
> Hannet


 Thank you so much...that is the way I have always lived my life...whats the point if you don't, in my opinion.

I love life and I have been gifted with a wonderful daughter, son in law and 2 fantastic grand-kids. Makes life worth living. Life is way to short to be miserable!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

mama879 said:


> What a cute chemo hat. This would be so cute in a lot of colors.


Thats what I thought...cute and simple


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Not all chemo leads to hair loss these days. They improve treatment plans almost monthly. But if you do cotton for softness. A liner and then some very soft lambswool maybe for warmth. Best of luck. We will wait for the "Cured!" Signal from you and think best thoughts in between. Joan 8060


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

joanh8060 said:


> Not all chemo leads to hair loss these days. They improve treatment plans almost monthly. But if you do cotton for softness. A liner and then some very soft lambswool maybe for warmth. Best of luck. We will wait for the "Cured!" Signal from you and think best thoughts in between. Joan 8060


Thank you good suggestions.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Darn!! Looked for a pattern here I just saw the other day and it would make the best chemo hat ever....it was made out of ice yarn and was adorable, thought when I saw it I would make it if I ever had chemo again....wish I had bookmarked it. It was so darn cute!! I had 2 rounds in the last 3 years and lost my hair both times.....I have lots of hats, I knit also but did not knit myself any?? My favorite (and ones I still wear when I have a bad hair day) are my hats with a brim. I have hats of almost every color thanks to my friends & family but mostly wear a black one & a brown one with a brim......and one fitted grey beanie....I have ovarian cancer, but so far cancer free for a year...best of luck in you on your journey.......take it "one day at a time" and it's not so overwhelming.....hugs


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I am in the process of losing my hair due to chemo, and have been wearing a baseball (really football - Patriots - cap) It works fine so far. My niece is also losing her hair due to chemo and I'm told she is planning to have a cap made with tufts of her own hair around the sides nd front. Dunno how that will work, and can't visualize it somehow. I'm (or was) a 15 year breast Ca survivor, but last year found metastases are hard at work in my upper torso. Since I'm 92 it's not such a big deal for me as it is for my niece (30 years younger than me). Moral: be wary if you're told you are "cancer free", and be very vigilant in future.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Nana5 said:


> Darn!! Looked for a pattern here I just saw the other day and it would make the best chemo hat ever....it was made out of ice yarn and was adorable, thought when I saw it I would make it if I ever had chemo again....wish I had bookmarked it. It was so darn cute!! I had 2 rounds in the last 3 years and lost my hair both times.....I have lots of hats, I knit also but did not knit myself any?? My favorite (and ones I still wear when I have a bad hair day) are my hats with a brim. I have hats of almost every color thanks to my friends & family but mostly wear a black one & a brown one with a brim......and one fitted grey beanie....I have ovarian cancer, but so far cancer free for a year...best of luck in you on your journey.......take it "one day at a time" and it's not so overwhelming.....hugs


Totally agree...one day at a time, you have to eat that elephant one bit at a time.

I have been through some very trying times in my life, my thought is they were to prepare me for this...this is nothing. Just a big pain in the butt and some valuable time wasted. I have way to much knitting to do to let something like this take me down!


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

I've been through chemo and still am. Ovarian cancer. I love TLC products, and usually wore a wig. But I found if I wanted a cap, I needed one with some volume, or even a brim, otherwise my head looked like the size of a pin Good luck to you, my dear.


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's the link for the ice smooth yarn chemo cap:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227554-1.html


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Yes...I saw this the other day...really cute . Thanks so much, love it.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

The Interweave Poppy Beanie, free download on Interweave, is a really cute and very easy cap to knit. 2 versions in the pattern and is easily accessorized in many different ways.

http://www.knittingdaily.com/media/p/55765.aspx


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

I understand the urge to go "awesome" at this time in your life; but I suggest you also make one or two very plain and simple hats in your hair color, for those days when you already look "awesome."

If overheating is an issue in the summer, a couple years ago "ceramic" yarn came out. It's supposed to make you feel cooler rather than warmer. You might still be able to find it online.

I echo everyone else's opinion about soft, smooth, seamless hats that won't irritate your increasingly sensitive skin.

Remember you have our support!!!


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

My prayers are with you.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

I am so sorry about your health condition and hope the treatment does not,go for too long. I have heard that very soft and thin yarns are the best, like mohair and bamboo. My sister went through chemo five yrs. ago but she did not wear hats. Don't know why. I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

No ideas on cap material... just wanted to wish you well.
Jane


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Nilda muniz said:


> I am so sorry about your health condition and hope the treatment does not,go for too long. I have heard that very soft and thin yarns are the best, like mohair and bamboo. My sister went through chemo five yrs. ago but she did not wear hats. Don't know why. I wish you a speedy recovery.


I wouldn't use mohair...can be itchy for many people, alpaca and angora would serve better.


----------



## serene (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm a 4 yr breast cancer survivor (can't believe how many of us are) - would you like some help with your caps? If you post a pattern you like, I'd love to make you a cap - you can PM me if you'd like.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Good for you for your positive attitude! You are looking, right away, for something to do about what's coming. I send respect, best wishes and prayers for you! Keep us posted, please.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear you need chemo. I have no personal experience or advice on knitting chemo hats but I do want to wish you well. I'll remember you in my prayers. Be strong and positive. God bless.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I gave up on hats when I had my wig. We are lucky in the uk and when you have chemo the NHS provide a wig up to the value of about £100.
When I was in hospital to begin with you can have a representative of a wig company come to see you. A lovely lady came to see me and I could have my choice of 100, s of styles.
They recommend you have a synthetic one as they are easier to wear and lighter in weight and easy to care for. You would never think that they were not lovely fine shiny hair.
I had a slightly longer one and went to see my wonderful hairdesser who restyled the wig on me.
From then on I wore that all the time and although I told people it was a wig even the nurses in the hospital when I had to go back in did not realise until I took it off at night.

3 years later on it is carefully packed away as an "insurance" in the hope that I do not have to wear it again.

As my hair rapidly started to come out I told myself it was a good sign that the chemo was coursing through my system and doing its job.
All the luck in the world to you and I hope that your treatment is successful.


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi nanaof 3. Like everyone else, I send you well wishes and prayers for your upcoming chemo.

I, too, had chemo and radiation after that. Even though it was summer and fall, which is often like summer here, I was ALWAYS cold and HAD to have my head covered at all times to be comfortable. (Before chemo, I was the opposite and had hot flashes all the time!) It's been two years now, and I'm only just now starting to get back to regular body temperature. That being said, I think some people have the opposite reaction! So it may depend on the person AND the type of chemo. I guess you won't know how it will affect you until you "get there," and like someone mentioned, you may not even lose your hair. 

Anyway, I wasn't knitting then, so I didn't have any knitted caps. I was lucky to have a wide assortment of really cute reversible scarfy type ones (not real scarves, though--they were fabric, probably cotton, and had kind of a fold up brim to them). They tied in the back. The cancer clinic I went to let anyone pick out one FREE!! wig and an assortment of caps. I had about 9 in various colors and patterns--one to go with any piece of clothing I owned. I wore the wig only once. Hated it! BUT my very FAVORITE and most comfortable "hat" I had was actually a SOFT TERRY CLOTH TURBAN that I wore day and night when home, which was most of the time. Actually, I had two of them that I rotated for washing. They were relatively inexpensive, and I got them at a wig shop. They were so warm, even thought they were probably just cotton, and soooo comfortable and "caressing."

As far as knitting a cap, I think you've already gotten some really good recommendations, especially the recommendation of * Hobby Lobby's I LOVE THIS COTTON!!!! * I have made baby hats and lots of other things with it, and it is soooooooo soft--so much softer than Peaches n Cream or Sugar n Cream. It would probably be even more comfortable to wear than my turbans were! It comes in nice colors and washes well. You definitely would NOT need to put a liner in the hats knitted with this yarn. I have actually read where some places limit the kinds of yarn you can use for knitting donated caps for babies, especially preemies,  and I have seen I Love This Cotton on their lists. I can't recommend it enough. 

I'm glad you have a bit of time to get ready for this. I'm sure you will have a lovely assortment ready for yourself if/when needed. Good luck, and let us know what you come up with! I'm very interested to see your sassy hats!  If you post them in another thread, please put the link on this thread, too, as those of us who are watching the thread will know where to look. Otherwise, we may miss them, as there are so many threads it is impossible to see each and every one.

Edit: Here is a good view of a variety of chemo caps on google images. If you click on the image of one you like, you will have the option to go to the original page. A lot of times the pattern will be on the page, too. The images are a little bigger than on Ravelry, I think. http://www.google.com/search?q=chemo+caps&rlz=1T4TSNJ_enUS452US454&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=LOXKUvuqI6eS2AXn1ICYDg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1366&bih=612


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Dianna, I'm sorry to hear you will need chemo. I'm currently knitting a cowl out of a Manos del Uruguay yarn called Serena. It is a super soft blend of baby alpaca and cotton and would make a beautiful chemo hat. I hope your knitting helps make these next few months easier.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> To start..I had a hysterectomy about 2 weeks ago...I just discovered I have to have some preventative chemo. I have turned my thoughts to making myself some awesome chemo caps for the summer, I'll be starting the end of March first of April. Since it will be hot, I'm thinking cotton, cotton linen or silk blend would be a good fiber to use. I am open for any other suggestions on this.
> 
> I'm also looking for some sassy patterns for these awesome caps.
> 
> ...


Just saw this in a post in this forum today......did you check it out, if not......take a look! The knitted hat is so cute!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227889-1.html


----------



## Knittin' in Georgia (Jun 27, 2013)

nanaof3 said:


> To start..I had a hysterectomy about 2 weeks ago...I just discovered I have to have some preventative chemo. I have turned my thoughts to making myself some awesome chemo caps for the summer, I'll be starting the end of March first of April. Since it will be hot, I'm thinking cotton, cotton linen or silk blend would be a good fiber to use. I am open for any other suggestions on this.
> 
> I'm also looking for some sassy patterns for these awesome caps.
> 
> ...


So sorry you will have to go through this...but you will get through it! I'd like to share my experience, which was truly a blessing. I knew I wanted a wig, and I heard of a hair salon that specialized in providing wigs for cancer patients. Prior to starting chemo, I went to the salon to choose my wig. They ordered it, saying to come back when I was ready, that I would know when the time was right, and I did. As my hair began to leave, my scalp was very tender; so I went to the salon, they shaved the rest of my hair off, put the wig on, and styled it. Because I had selected a wig that could be styled like my own hair, no one could tell I had put the wig on! Included in the price, the salon gave me two haircuts as my hair came back in. It was a win-win deal for the salon and for me! For some reason, this was one thing I could control...and it felt good! Bernadettes in Roswell, GA. I hope you can find a similar place in Michigan. Good luck!


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

Nana5 said:


> Just saw this in a post in this forum today......did you check it out, if not......take a look! The knitted hat is so cute!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227889-1.html


You are sooooo right! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Hoping for the gift of good health. Chinchilla by Berroco has been used to make chemo hats.


----------



## mystic31714 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hope to encourage everyone to knit chemo hats. The hospitals always need them and it is such a fulfilling project. So knit on everyone.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi....and best wishes for the coming treatment....been there, done that too!!All of the posts have been very helpful...and right on. I just want to add that it might be helpful to ask in advance if you will lose your hair...not all treatment causes hair loss...mine did, and I went in to have my hair cut very short before treatment began....bit in retrospect I wish I had had my head shaved...it would have been much easier and less physically painful to deal with...

Also I would ask my doctor about a port implant....there is almost nothing to it and it makes treatment much easier for many....if you have a port be sure to get the numbing dream to apply before each access....

Keep us posted...and best wishes on this journey..
julie


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

me again..."the numbing dream" ??? the numbing cream....
julie


----------



## OccasionallyKnotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of this. Prayers and good wishes for a speedy recovery and remission!

One of my favorite fast hats to make is the Lotus Hat. It is a lace pattern, so there is a lot of air that can come through it but closed enough that it covers your head anyway.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lotus-hat

I have made it several times in as many different yarns, but it come out light and airy when using both I Love This Cotton Yarn by Hobby Lobby, and a cotton 1824 from Mission Falls- which I think is out of business.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi Nanaof3 
Sorry to hear about the breast cancer and wish you good luck with your recovery. Hope you will soon find pattern that you like and keep busy knitting.
lots of love


----------



## emmajane68 (Jan 6, 2014)

You can get some great 70% bamboo & 30% cotton yarns on ebay for good prices (I have bid on a lot for making short sleeve summer knitted blouses!)

here are a couple of sellers I've found to be good value & good quality! XX

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/baytree/

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/aipengshop/

They also do lots of wool/silk/cashmere blends too!

Good luck! Hope you find this useful! XX


----------



## emmajane68 (Jan 6, 2014)

You can get some great 70% bamboo & 30% cotton yarns on ebay for good prices (I have bid on a lot for making short sleeve summer knitted blouses!)

here are a couple of sellers I've found to be good value & good quality! XX

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/baytree/

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/aipengshop/

They also do lots of wool/silk/cashmere blends too!

Good luck! Hope you find this useful! XX


----------



## Rainyday (Jul 9, 2013)

Dianna. You are an inspiration! your positive attitude will carry you through you have the prayers and good wishes of every one. Good luck and a speedy return to the best of health.
love and hugs.
Loraine xxx


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear that you have to go through Chemo.


----------



## suzy122 (Jun 3, 2012)

I knitted this cap for a school friend undergoing chemo. She said it was only just big enough but it was comfortable. I knitted it in wool and she found she got very cold so used it a lot. She was given a wig which looked amazing but it doesn't have the warmth factor that real hair does. I would not rule out wool as it is an amazing fibre and this is 4 ply so not too thick. I hope your chemo treatment is not too bad and all the best for your healing.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swirl-hat-3


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

...if the fibres prove to be too much, you could always line the caps with a cotton t shirt material that's stretchy and comfie.


----------



## AnDee (Jan 30, 2012)

I found some sassy patterns on the Knots of Love website. The one with the scarf laced through worked up nicely. My husband is the cancer survivor but I met so many nice people during his treatment. I was crocheting & knitting while waiting and one thing led to another. I belong to a group that knits for charities and I still use some of Knots patterns.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> To start..I had a hysterectomy about 2 weeks ago...I just discovered I have to have some preventative chemo. I have turned my thoughts to making myself some awesome chemo caps for the summer, I'll be starting the end of March first of April. Since it will be hot, I'm thinking cotton, cotton linen or silk blend would be a good fiber to use. I am open for any other suggestions on this.
> 
> I'm also looking for some sassy patterns for these awesome caps.
> 
> ...


Hi Dianna,

Sorry about the chemo. I hope that you get through this quickly. There are some really nice fibers for really soft caps....any cotton bamboo blend will be ultra soft and not too hot.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

When I'm knitting for babies I like to do the neck test. Before I go shopping for yarn I make sure to have no makeup or perfumes on. I wash my face and neck. The I rug the yarn on my neck (front and back) to see how soft or scratchy a yarn is. Since I'm a snow bird and spend almost the whole year in warmer climate my favorite yarns are blends. I like bamboo blends, cotton blends, silk blends. 
Last winter I was in line behind a gal at the market. She had on a hat that was made for her using fun fur. I heard her tell the checker that it was her "hair" hat that she liked to put on when she went shopping. She had lost her hair during chemo and a friend had made her the hair hat using the fun fur. It was nothing more than a basic hat all done in garter stitch and made to fit her head like a wig would.
Good luck with your chemo. Have fun searching for hats. Another thought would be to make yourself a wig. I remember at Halloween time seeing a Dorothy wig knit complete with braids.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Trawl Ravelry, it's the best hat source of all. You can search for free hats only or if you are willing to buy a pattern and don't filter for free, you'll find even more. You can find some humorous hats there that you might get a kick out of. 
Robin Celli of Delaware Head Huggers has a huge collection of free chemo hat patterns on her blog, Knitting with Schnapps. Schnapps is a darling miniature schnauzer who helps her design hats. A lot of Robins hats are in bulky and super bulky yarns, which would quickly give you hats to protect you from the bitter cold we are having now! You can find them pictured on Ravelry.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/knitting-with-schnapps/patterns
My head wasn't particularly sensitive once my hair fell out, only for the short amount of time just before then, but everyone is different. I didn't usually wear a hat indoors, just when I went out. I had one soft fleece hat from TLC that I wore to sleep in when I was cold. If I had had a soft knit hat, I could have worn that instead. 
I found out that wigs are itchy all the time and hot in the summer. They can also let cold winds blow through when temps are cold. It's pretty distracting when a strong north wind is blowing arctic air against your scalp. 
I love the Fun Fur chemo cap from Lion Brand and the Knots of Love No Hair Day Hairy Hat. The No Hair Day hat might be suitable for summer when made on large needles because breezes will blow through the holes. Use a DK or finer yarn for the Lion Brand hat which is nice and warm because of the strand of DK knitted with the fur. Lion Brand has discontinued most of their Microspun line of yarns, but Simply Soft Light from Caron would make a good substitute. 
Good luck!
Lion Brand Chemo Cap: http://www.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/kff-chemoCap.pdf
No Hair Day Hat: http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/kpatt10.htm


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

caat said:


> Here's the link for the ice smooth yarn chemo cap:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227554-1.html


this looks great, Hope it will work for you! In the 'Search" section above there are tons of hats posted under Chemo Hats. Prayers are great support, and I will send some your way.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Good luck with your "fight" again...you did it once you can do it again...your operation is over now - so positive thoughts only for you. I will keep you in my prayers...God bless...


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

How about a nice soft cotton chenille.


----------



## pickyknitter65 (Oct 21, 2013)

nanaof3 said:


> To start..I had a hysterectomy about 2 weeks ago...I just discovered I have to have some preventative chemo. I have turned my thoughts to making myself some awesome chemo caps for the summer, I'll be starting the end of March first of April. Since it will be hot, I'm thinking cotton, cotton linen or silk blend would be a good fiber to use. I am open for any other suggestions on this.
> 
> I'm also looking for some sassy patterns for these awesome caps.
> 
> ...


What color is your natural hair? I'm asking because I have a dark hair wig that I can send to you. It needs a little trim but it looks good. If you would like me to send it to you, send me your address in a private message. Free. : )
Diana


----------



## pickyknitter65 (Oct 21, 2013)

pickyknitter65 said:


> What color is your natural hair? I'm asking because I have a dark hair wig that I can send to you. It needs a little trim but it looks good. If you would like me to send it to you, send me your address in a private message. Free. : )
> Diana


I'll send you a picture this afternoon.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I've made lots of chemo caps with silky eyelash yarn and fake fur. They almost look like a short hair cut from a distance and are so very comfortable.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear you must go through chemo and sorry I have no pattern or yarn suggestions. Knitting with Schnapps lady has a ton of chemo patterns that are free.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

whoever heard of preventive chemo. It damages everything. I would definitely get another opinion before I did that. The chemo causes other cancers also. Robin Roberts is a good sample of that.


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So totally agree with you on this.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Wishing you the best. Be sure to check out fabric also. This way, you will have a choice, if your skin is too sensitive. Keep us posted. Ann


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

I've made many chemo caps -crochet vs knit and my favorite pattern is Belliveau Cove by Melissa Rotert in Ravelry for free. also has instructions for Gulf Shores same pattern a bit longer for those days at the beach. I use sugar and cream yarn for softness and I never knot it because the scalp is so sensitive.
Best wishes and prayers for your journey.
In fact PM me and I will send you a couple hats.


----------



## amamac (May 21, 2013)

Dianna,

I will join in with all our other KP friends wishing you all the best, lots of strength and a quick recovery!

So many of us here seem to have gone through the same experience so I have a feeling that you will also get through this well.

Keep up the spirit and when things get too tough you can come here to us for some support! 
Sending you Light and Love and asking my Angels to guide and protect you!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Since you're from Michigan, like me, and going through chemo, also like me, I would suggest a couple of lightweight soft wool hats too. You will need the summerweight hats too, as you've wisely planned. Can't have too many hats with our changeable Michigan weather. Hoping that you tolerate the chemo well! Blessings :thumbup:


----------



## diehlsb (May 18, 2013)

Dear Nana (I am also a Nana). How brave and forward looking of you to prepare to knit your own chemo hats. Please let me suggest this website:
http://www.elann.com/commerce.web/product_search_results.aspx?keyword=pi%20topper
The pi topper chemo hat is made of their Esprit yarn, which is 1.7% elastic, 98.3 cotton. The pattern is attractive, the yarn is lovely to work with, and the elastic helps the cap stay on as the hair situation changes. Also, the yarn comes in a big variety of colors, for $3.60 per ball.
I made this when my LYS was still in business for her display. 
My thoughts and prayers will be with you as you go through your journey.
Best, Sue


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Shdy990 said:


> whoever heard of preventive chemo. It damages everything. I would definitely get another opinion before I did that. The chemo causes other cancers also. Robin Roberts is a good sample of that.


Chemo can also help prolong life and even kill cancer cells. Granted it doesn't always target only the "bad cancer cells"....it kills good cells too, that is why it is important to have a good oncologist. You learn a great many things when you have cancer, about the type you have, chemo and the many different chemo's used to treat different cancers. Sometimes when people are just starting their journey some of the terminology they use is not always what they meant to say. It is always a good idea to get a second opinion if it is what you want to do.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

You have received enough suggestions. I'm adding prayer for you, cancer is such a horrendous disease.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Have no suggestions on hats.

I do have positive thoughts and best wishes headed your way though ! Best of luck to you!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Please take anti-chemo comments as "opinions" and not based on science and research. Getting a second opinion by a highly-qualified research-center oncologist is always a good idea. The Dr. recommended preventative chemo for a reason; he wants to keep you around. Ask questions, ask about expected treatment outcomes. You are the one in charge. Take care.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

fibermcgivver said:


> Please take anti-chemo comments as "opinions" and not based on science and research. Getting a second opinion by a highly-qualified research-center oncologist is always a good idea. The Dr. recommended preventative chemo for a reason; he wants to keep you around. Ask questions, ask about expected treatment outcomes. You are the one in charge. Take care.


Thank you for posting this! We are only here to be supportive, nothing else!


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

I wish you the best in your journey,,,, I am a 31Yr survivor of malignant schwannoma cancer. Please take your time to rest and take care of yourself.
My Cancer Doctor was sorry to see me lose all my curly hair, however he advised me to treat my bald scalp as if I still had hairso I washed and conditioned it as if it was still there.
It grew back as curly as it was before. And yes SILVER,,,,I went grey in my twentys.


----------



## Brzshak1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Patterns also available on Knots of Love


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Ms knit a lot said:


> I wish you the best in your journey,,,, I am a 31Yr survivor of malignant schwannoma cancer. Please take your time to rest and take care of yourself.
> My Cancer Doctor was sorry to see me lose all my curly hair, however he advised me to treat my bald scalp as if I still had hairso I washed and conditioned it as if it was still there.
> It grew back as curly as it was before. And yes SILVER,,,,I went grey in my twentys.


Well it is a beautiful color!


----------



## Cnleb (Aug 19, 2012)

Just curious, I thought I'd read comments that bamboo was hard on some knitters hands while knitting. Am I right? If so, is it a good fiber for this purpose?


----------



## sherryleigh (Dec 18, 2013)

Very sorry to hear you are not well, prayers coming your way :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cnled, I've used bamboo for socks and love it. It is very soft.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

I am a breast cancer survivor of 2 1/2 yrs so far. I did not have chemo, just a lumpectomy and radiation for 6 weeks. I did not lose my hair or need to wear a hair piece. Having shared that, I will say when choosing your yarn use a cotton or bamboo, in summer, it is impairative that the yarn be SOFT. The least bit of scratchyness is very uncomfortable, I have heard. You are in my prayers. God Bless you NanaX3. Carol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nanaof3 said:


> This is a thought...maybe a baby alpaca or even alpaca would work also. Light but warm..


The alpaca would be very nice. I did not lose hair during my chemo for lung cancer but the first thing I did when DD had breast cancer at the same time was to knit hats. One that is kind of un is to just use a funky color o fun fur... It is really lightweight, soft and gives you a faux hair shape.... My DD really ended up wearing a lot of scarves tied different ways and maybe a very large brimmed hat over them for a dressy look.... 
Good luck..... See if the cancer center where you are having chemo has a basket of donated hats. Ours does and will give you some ideas and a chance to try on before you commit to the knitting.


----------



## audlox (Jul 11, 2012)

18 years=still ticking... best wishes !


----------



## audlox (Jul 11, 2012)

18 years.... still ticking. Best wishes !


----------



## pickyknitter65 (Oct 21, 2013)

pickyknitter65 said:


> What color is your natural hair? I'm asking because I have a dark hair wig that I can send to you. It needs a little trim but it looks good. If you would like me to send it to you, send me your address in a private message. Free. : )
> Diana


Here is a picture of the wig. After I took the picture I realized that the towel I used looks like a face. : )
Please let me know if you'd like me to mail it to you.
Diana


----------



## stillhopeful (Nov 12, 2012)

My friend who had chemo said her skin was very sensitive during the therapy, so she had very fine bamboo chemo-caps. Head huggers and Ravelry are brilliant sites. Wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## neenie (Nov 29, 2012)

Dear Dianna, know that you will be in all our prayers. I pray this chemo will get the last of the beast and you will be free for the rest of your long and beautiful life. I had surgery for colon cancer 3 years ago and had chemo for about 4 months. Didn't lose my hair although I had made hats in preparation for it. My oncologist wouldn't allow me to finish the chemo treatments because of malnutrition. So far, the cancer has not come back.

God bless and keep you healthy.
Neenie


----------



## mowsehowse (Nov 12, 2012)

Nanna of 3, think positive at all times. Thinking of you.....

And best wishes to all the KP family for their good wishes and support.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is a pattern that I have knitted many times, that I mentioned earlier, called the no hair day cap.

http://www.headhuggers.org/patterns/kpatt10.htm


----------



## braveheart (Apr 29, 2013)

Thinking about you 
Lots of love from
BONNIE SCOTLAND


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

nanaof3 said:


> Went there this morning...just a bit over whelming, so I thought Id reach out also to my KP family also.. :wink:


Wishing you good health. My prayers, and I am sure others, are with you. The idea of a cap is good. Try using a lace pattern using cotton - or silk- yarn. And please keep knitting. It will be so positive for you to keep busy. Good luck with everything.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Shdy990 said:


> whoever heard of preventive chemo. It damages everything. I would definitely get another opinion before I did that. The chemo causes other cancers also. Robin Roberts is a good sample of that.


All chemo is preventative, it's objective being to prevent metastases. If given prior to surgery it has the added advantage of shrinking the existing tumor(s) so they are easier to remove. Radiation therapy decreases the chances of developing recurrences and metastases at the expense increasing the likelihood of developing subsequent tumors if you are still alive in 20 years. A fair trade for either one in my opinion.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

These are several of the Fun Fur and other eyelash hats I've made to donate to the local oncology center.
The top two are made with #5 weight (bulky) eyelash plus 1 strand of #3 (light worsted, DK) yarn. 
They are very soft because there is as much fur on the inside as the outside. 
I used this pattern from Lion Brand
http://www.lionbrand.com/printablePatterns/50566AD.pdf
These hats are warmer than the No Hair Day hats from Head Huggers which are knitted using only Fun Fur eyelash. 
They are also fuller, so will add more fullness around your face than the No Hair Day hats. But, they are probably too hot for the summer.
If anyone is interested, this topic has a slew of chemo hat links. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-5241-1.html


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

MaryE-B said:


> All chemo is preventative, it's objective being to prevent metastases. If given prior to surgery it has the added advantage of shrinking the existing tumor(s) so they are easier to remove. Radiation therapy decreases the chances of developing recurrences and metastases at the expense increasing the likelihood of developing subsequent tumors if you are still alive in 20 years. A fair trade for either one in my opinion.


You are so right. Chemo and radiation not only saved my life, but also prevented me from having to have what could have been disfiguring surgery in my jaw/neck area, which also would likely have altered my speech, eating abilities, etc. for life. Yes, they both were very aggressive and grueling treatments and have had a few negative effects, but truly a more than fair trade off for me.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Perhaps you would like to try these. God bless.


Yarn needle
Abbreviations:
k = knit
p = purl
k2tog = knit two together
k3tog = knit three together
p3tog = purl three together
ssk = slip one knitwise, slip one knitwise, insert left needle into front of both slipped stitches and knit.
sssk = slip one knitwise, slip one knitwise, slip one knitwise, insert left needle into front of the three slipped stitches and knit.
yo = yarn over
Feather Lace
Cast on and Body:
Cast on 84. Join to knit in the round. Divide stitches between double pointed needles or needles for a magic loop. Divide with multiples of 14 on each needle. Repeat the round directions across the round.
Rnd 1: k11, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 2: k1, p9, k1, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 3: k11, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 4: k11, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 5: k2, yo, k2, ssk, k2tog, k2, yo, k1, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 6: k11, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 7: k1, yo, k2, ssk, k2tog, k2, yo, k2, p1, k1, p1
Repeat rounds 4  7 until the hat measures 5.75&#8243; from the edge. End with a Rnd 4.
Crown:
Rnd 1: k2, yo, k1, sssk, k3tog, k1, yo, k1, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 2: k9, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 3: k1, yo, sssk, k3tog, yo, k2, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 4: k7, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 5: k2, ssk, k2tog, k1, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 6: k5, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 7: k1, k3tog, k1, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 8: k3, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 9: k3, p3tog
Rnd 10: k3, p1
Rnd 11: k3tog, p1
Cut the yarn with several inches to work with. With a yarn needle, pull the yarn through all the remaining loops, secure and weave in end.
Diamond Lace
Cast on and Body:
Cast on 84. Join to knit in the round. Divide stitches between double pointed needles or needles for a magic loop. Divide with multiples of 14 on each needle. Repeat the round directions across the round.
Rnd 1: k11, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 2: k1, p9, k1, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 3: k11, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 4: k11, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 5: ssk, k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, k2tog, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 6: k11, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 7: ssk, k2, yo, k3, yo, k2, k2tog, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 8: k11, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 9: ssk, k1, yo, k5, yo, k1, k2tog, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 10: k11, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 11: ssk, k2, yo, k3, yo, k2, k2tog, p1, k1, p1
Repeat rounds 4  11 until the hat measures 5.75&#8243; from the edge. End with an even numbered round.
Crown:
Rnd 1: ssk, k7, k2tog, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 2: k9, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 3: ssk, k5, k2tog, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 4: k7, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 5: ssk, k3, k2tog, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 6: k5, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 7: ssk, k1, k2tog, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 8: k3, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 9: k3, p3tog
Rnd 10: k3, p1
Rnd 11: k3tog, p1
Cut the yarn with several inches to work with. With a yarn needle, pull the yarn through all the remaining loops, secure and weave in end.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Perhaps you would like to try these. God bless.

k = knit
p = purl
k2tog = knit two together
k3tog = knit three together
p3tog = purl three together
ssk = slip one knitwise, slip one knitwise, insert left needle into front of both slipped stitches and knit.
sssk = slip one knitwise, slip one knitwise, slip one knitwise, insert left needle into front of the three slipped stitches and knit.
yo = yarn over
Feather Lace
Cast on and Body:
Cast on 84. Join to knit in the round. Divide stitches between double pointed needles or needles for a magic loop. Divide with multiples of 14 on each needle. Repeat the round directions across the round.
Rnd 1: k11, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 2: k1, p9, k1, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 3: k11, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 4: k11, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 5: k2, yo, k2, ssk, k2tog, k2, yo, k1, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 6: k11, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 7: k1, yo, k2, ssk, k2tog, k2, yo, k2, p1, k1, p1
Repeat rounds 4  7 until the hat measures 5.75&#8243; from the edge. End with a Rnd 4.
Crown:
Rnd 1: k2, yo, k1, sssk, k3tog, k1, yo, k1, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 2: k9, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 3: k1, yo, sssk, k3tog, yo, k2, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 4: k7, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 5: k2, ssk, k2tog, k1, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 6: k5, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 7: k1, k3tog, k1, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 8: k3, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 9: k3, p3tog
Rnd 10: k3, p1
Rnd 11: k3tog, p1
Cut the yarn with several inches to work with. With a yarn needle, pull the yarn through all the remaining loops, secure and weave in end.
Diamond Lace
Cast on and Body:
Cast on 84. Join to knit in the round. Divide stitches between double pointed needles or needles for a magic loop. Divide with multiples of 14 on each needle. Repeat the round directions across the round.
Rnd 1: k11, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 2: k1, p9, k1, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 3: k11, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 4: k11, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 5: ssk, k3, yo, k1, yo, k3, k2tog, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 6: k11, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 7: ssk, k2, yo, k3, yo, k2, k2tog, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 8: k11, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 9: ssk, k1, yo, k5, yo, k1, k2tog, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 10: k11, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 11: ssk, k2, yo, k3, yo, k2, k2tog, p1, k1, p1
Repeat rounds 4  11 until the hat measures 5.75&#8243; from the edge. End with an even numbered round.
Crown:
Rnd 1: ssk, k7, k2tog, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 2: k9, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 3: ssk, k5, k2tog, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 4: k7, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 5: ssk, k3, k2tog, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 6: k5, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 7: ssk, k1, k2tog, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 8: k3, p1, k1, p1
Rnd 9: k3, p3tog
Rnd 10: k3, p1
Rnd 11: k3tog, p1
Cut the yarn with several inches to work with. With a yarn needle, pull the yarn through all the remaining loops, secure and weave in end.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

May you be blessed with much love! Always know we are there praying for you and wishing you good health.


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your cancer diagnosis. My mother has been battling colon cancer for 4 years. I would suggest that you get a regular hat from a store. If you have a TARGET store in your area they have some very nice and inexpensive ones. And that way you will have a nice hat that will provide cover and some air circulation. Then you will have time to make some nice hats. (Have you checked into the new treatments where they use cold to help the patients keep their hair for a longer period of time? Some patients don't lose their hair with this new treatment. My mother lost her hair about 8 months into chemo. When it finally grew back it was like downy duck feathers. Then she lost it all again with the third or fourth round of chemo. I would highly recommend that you have someone that you trust go with you when you go to chemo. The chemo will "addle" your brain and you will misunderstand the doctor's orders if you don't have someone with you. AND YOU SHOULD NOT DRIVE while on chemo. I have had several friends that nearly wrecked while on chemo. Your reaction times will be really messed up and your judgment non-existent. You might want to make some "drink cozies" to go on your drinking glass. My mother complains about the temperatures of cold or hot beverages because chemo will make your hands much more sensitive to thermal changes. You might want to take a thin blanket with you to your chemo appointments. And you will probably fall asleep during your chemo. My mother was famous for falling asleep right in the middle of her crossword puzzles during her chemo. I took a photo of her at each session to show her siblings that she was managing alright in chemo. Most of them were of her working a puzzle or sleeping with one half done on her lap. Good luck on your journey. I will pray for you and your family. The whole process is better than it used to be but it is so stressful on a family. May you have the strength to face the path ahead with the knowledge that you are not alone!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

caat said:


> Here's the link for the ice smooth yarn chemo cap:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227554-1.html


That's it!! The one I was trying to find in an earlier post on this subject......thank you so much! Will be thinking of you as you go through your chemo......hang in there.......


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Prayers continue for you.

Mum7, what size needles please for the pattern you posted?

Tami


----------

